# New Gazebo



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi again everyone. 
Here is my latest project.
It is a 10 ft diameter pressure treated gazebo.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Out of all the bird houses you have made I like this one best of all..  

Nice Job, what time should we stop by for "Miller Time" 
I will bring the stakes and the BBQ sause...if you supply the stain or paint and the brushes... 

Bj


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Very nicely done!!


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thank you Bob and Ken .
this one is being moved about a mile away at a neighbors :sold: 
this is my relaxing area.  
thanks again 
john


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Did you make that also ?,,,, is that a small bird house I see in the(apple or cherry) tree ??? hahahahaha.


Bj


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Good eye LOL 
My father used to build thousands of birdhouses for conservations and parks years ago. he kept a bunch of them . then when i saw how fast they fill up i thought it was time for a building boom on birdhouses. LOL
he also built a lot of birdfeeders .
i still have a few which i am going to duplicate in the winter time.
they work great.


----------



## SandyT (Apr 28, 2006)

John,
Who says you can't build more than one gazebo? No one could ever say that about you! You are an amazing builder. I showed my better half these photos of your gazebo and said, I sure wish I could build something like THAT!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

SandyBR549 said:


> John,
> Who says you can't build more than one gazebo? No one could ever say that about you! You are an amazing builder. I showed my better half these photos of your gazebo and said, I sure wish I could build something like THAT!
> Thanks for sharing!



Thanks again Sandy.
this is actually my first regular gazebo. they are pretty easy.
it was about 100 degrees when i did the roof.

thanks del
thats a beautiful looking jewelery box. i know my daughter would love one.
she thinks everything i build is to big.LOL
john


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

She maybe right  hahahahahaha
"my daughter,,,she thinks everything i build is to big.LOL"

How many have you made total ???? John
You will need to change your name to ( the bird man of Ontario)
But every one of them is great  and many think the same way I do (2005) see link(s) below.

http://routerforums.com/showpost.php?p=19575&postcount=19

http://routerforums.com/showthread.php?t=2002

http://www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?t=1806&page=1&pp=10

Bj


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

The gazebos and bird houses are beautiful John.. You have a talent that I may not have myself, but I do admire in others..


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thank you very much Bob
i have built 20 houses so far. 
i gave away half of them to family and friends. i am always looking for pictures of old buildings to get my ideas from.
thanks again Bob  

Thank you AxlMyk
I started building houses at the age of 16 and did that for 20 yrs. now i just do birdhouses and lawn ornaments. it's a lot easier physically  

thanks again gentlemen
john


----------

